# Ist es eine Mecha ?



## Jean95 (4. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

Habe auf'm Dachboden 2 alte Cherrys gefunden welche sich auch stark nach mechanischen anhören, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher Vllt könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen.

Einmal diese hier: Cherry MX 3000
        Und eine Cherry RS 6000 M 

Würde sehr gerne wissen ob es welche sind, und wenn ja welche Switches da drin sind. Kann bei Bedarf auch Bilder machen.


Gruß Jean


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Cherry MX 3000 müsste eine G80 sein, ist also Mechanisch. Die andere ist eine Rubberdome. Bilder sind immer gut, zieh auch mal eine Taste ab und mach auch vom der Unterseite der Keyboards Bilder. Der genaue Produktcode wäre auch hilfreich.


----------



## Jean95 (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Bild von der Unterseite da steht eig alles drauf.


----------



## Jean95 (4. August 2012)

Noch eins von den Tasten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

Bitte keine Doppelposts, bearbeite deinen Post mit dem "Bearbeiten" Button 


> Cherry MX 3000 müsste eine G80 sein, ist also Mechanisch.


Google sagt es ist eine G80 ^^


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Google sagt es ist eine G80 ^^


Sehr hilfreich.

Wenn ich den Code richtig lese ist das eine G80 mit Double-Shot's, Cherry MX Blue, DE-Layout.
Wie man auf Deinen Bildern sieht: Sind es Cherry MX Blue im DE-Layout ohne Windows Taste also 103 Key's, jetzt müssen wir nur noch klären ob das Double-Shot Key's sind.
Das es ABS Tasten sind sieht man schon mal sehr schön am Glanz.

Mach noch ein Bild von der Innenseite der Taste.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2012)

Jean95 schrieb:


> Noch eins von den Tasten
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Jap ist definitiv ne Mecha mit blue Switches. Die machen einen kleinen Klick wenn du sie drückst, zum Texte schreiben gibt es nix besseres.


----------



## Jean95 (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok Hab sie von innen fotografiert.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Jupp, Double-Shot. Ein schöner Fund!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Jupp, Double-Shot. Ein schöner Fund!


 
Jo die nutzen sich in 100 Jahren nicht ab und bleiben lesbar. Die wird dir noch über  Jahre gute Dienste leisten!!!


----------



## Jean95 (4. August 2012)

Also das ist wirklich mal ein schöner fund  
 vielen Danke für eure antworten,

 falls mir jemand von euch noch einen tipp geben könnte mit was ich die besagte Tastatur etwas reinigen
 könnte von ausen wäre das ganz toll.

 Gruß Jean und danke nochmal


----------



## Nocci (5. August 2012)

Mir ging`s letztens ja ganz ähnlich und ich kann dir sagen wie ich meine gereinigt hab:

1. Foto machen
2. ab in die Küche
3. Alle Keys abziehen (vorsichtig wenn du keinen Keypuller hast, nicht die Schalter mit rausreißen) und in ein großes Glas/Schüssel mit warmem Wasser (~50-60°C) und einem aufgelösten Spülmaschinen Tab geben, gelegentlich umrühren
4. Den Rest der Tastatur zerlegen, PCB vorsichtig entstauben und die großen Kunststoffteile mit `nem Spülschwämmchen ordentlich schrubben
5. Nach ein paar Stunden Keycaps mehrfach mit klarem Wasser spülen und abtropfen lassen (Nudelsieb)
6. Alles über Nacht trocken lassen, auf `nem Geschirrtuch ausbreiten und aufpassen, dass nix verloren geht
7. Wieder zusammensetzen, hier kommt 1. in`s Spiel 

Sieht wieder aus wie neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das beeindruckendste an dem ganzen Vorgang war das Somat Spülmaschinen Tab, das Zeug is ja mal extrem aggresiv. Das entfettet die Haut so extrem, fühlt sich an als würde man in ein Bad mit Kali- bzw Natronlauge fassen


----------



## OctoCore (5. August 2012)

Wenn man ihnen genug Zeit gibt, dann glänzen auch PBT-Caps, das sehe ich an meinen.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. August 2012)

Ja, glänzen tun die irgendwann auch ist ja auch "nur" Kunststoff. Aber nichts glänzt schöner als ein in würde gealterter original Cherry Double Shot und die sind aus ABS Kunststoff.


----------



## Jean95 (5. August 2012)

nabend zusammen, 

 also das werde ich mal testen, ist ja nicht stark versifft oder so nur staub und etwas klebrig 

 das mit dem glänzen wird wohl noch einige zeit dauern, lag wohl jahrelang nur da rum und wurde nicht benutzt also fast neuwertig... 

 wenn ich sie sauber gemacht habe werde nochmal berichten.

 Gruß  Jean


----------



## moparcrazy (5. August 2012)

Da täuscht Dein Bild wohl, das A glänzt da so schön. Kannst eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen, Stahlwolle ist tabu und etwas vorsichtig mit Hitze.


----------



## ggAndy (12. August 2012)

Also ich war demletzt auf der Seite von Cherry... ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das auf den ihrer Seite noch mechaniche Tastaturen sind, da keine Angaben dies bezüglich gemacht werden.. die dort dargestellte G82 macht mit ihren Tasten zwar den Eindruck, aber die kostet nur ca. 15 Euro.. die andern sind auch nicht viel teurer (ausser die mit dem Holzfinish) die kosten allerdings dann 200 

Keybo.de - Cherry Produkte - Cherry Initial G82-2700

www.keybo.de/content/keybo.storefront/DE/Product/1413
http://www.keybo.de/content/keybo.storefront/DE/Product/1413


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2012)

G80 (Cherry MX) und G81 (Cherry MY) und G84 (Cherry ML) sind bei Cherry die mechanischen Modelle, alle anderen sind Rubberdome oder Scissor.


----------

